# Steam Juicer



## Fly*guy (Oct 21, 2009)

When using a steamer to juice fruit do the juices change color?

for instance if I make apple juice will it brown in the juicer?
Is there a way to keep it from doing that so that a wine will end up clear versus having a bronze, oxidized tint to it?

[My juicer comes tomorrow and the apples are already waiting]


----------



## Tom (Oct 21, 2009)

NO, if you are gonna make wine right away add some ascorbic acid.


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 22, 2009)

Thinking about getting a steam juicer. What is a good brand name and where do you get them?


----------



## vcasey (Oct 22, 2009)

The real key is getting a stainless steel one. Only 2 brands that I am aware of Back 2 Basicshttp://www.canningpantry.com/a12.html has the best price and Mehu-Liisa http://www-podunk.com/. Both are excellent and you can expect to use the a very long time. 
VC


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Thinking about getting a steam juicer. What is a good brand name and where do you get them?




Try Here FREE shipping.
http://www.harvestessentials.com/batobanustju.html
Get a Stainless Steel one as they take the prolong heat better. Also easy clean up.
I bet most here has a Stainless Steel one.
The N12 is stainless
The A12 is aluminum


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 22, 2009)

I just ordered this stainless one a few days ago. It has a glass lid and I'm pretty sure it's the same model EC Kraus is selling for quite a bit more. Shipping is free on this one too:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002IBQL2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2009)

I also got the Norpro. I got for my birthday and haven't used ityet. The shop I bought it from had about a dozen of them as the amish are their biggest customers for this item.


----------



## Fly*guy (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got mine from Harvest essentials today. Unpacked it but won't getr a chance to try it till sunday... gonna do my apples first can't wait these things are hyped up pretty good !


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm excited too - I haven't been able to find pear cider anywhere and I really want to make some pear wine this year. I'm going to steam juice some pears as soon as my juicer gets here...


----------



## Fly*guy (Oct 22, 2009)

Tepe.... How does that effect the finished wine? (acid level) 

How much do I need to use for say a gallon of juice? (Apple)


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 22, 2009)

There are some yield estimates in this e-book: 
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/steam-juicers/Mehu-Liisa-Recipes.pdf


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2009)

You should always do a TA test on every batch. 
I would not add any acid blend without testing. Remember you want a "balanced" wine
I would not "estimate" either or add just because the recipe says so.


----------



## boozinsusan (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks, brewgrrrrl, for the link to that booklet. I "inherited" my steam juicer, and do not have an instruction manual/recipe book. Now I do! Thanks again!






Can't wait to get at the apples this weekend! And I might try to juice the last of the rhubarb too (maybe save for later).


When you all talk about aluminum vs. stainless, are you talking about the entire juicer, or just the bottom? Mine is stainless on the bottom, but I think the rest of it is aluminum.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know yet - mine isn't going to be delivered until Monday. I'll post when I see it though. I was really hoping to have it in time for my weekly trip to the farmer's market (sigh).

I'd love to hear how the apples and rhubarb go though. Enjoy!


----------



## vcasey (Oct 23, 2009)

You want stainless because the acids in the fruit could pit the material and leach into the juice. Short version from hubby.
VC


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, the ones I've seen are either stainless or aluminum (I ordered stainless and if it's aluminum at all it's going back - but I don't think it is because it's the same model sold by E.C.Kraus). I haven't seen one that's a blend of both but I don't know much.


----------



## Fly*guy (Oct 25, 2009)

Little more knowledge please.... 

Do you have to core apples to juice them or can they just be sliced, diced an juiced?

(cored my 1st 10 lbs, but thought I may be loosing a bit of juice from the cores themselves)


----------



## vcasey (Oct 25, 2009)

The recipe booklet says all you need to do is cut them up, nothing about if you should core them.
VC


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2009)

I pit the fruit. I just dont want to stean the pits just in case. I look at it this way. If I was to make fruit wine I would pit and slice. So I carry it over to the steam juicer. 

just my .02 worth.


----------



## bruno (Oct 26, 2009)

I just quartered the apples and steamed the cores, seeds, etc. Didn't seem to bother anything.


----------



## boozinsusan (Oct 26, 2009)

I did my first batch last week, and one basket full made 3 quarts of juice. Tip: if you want no pulp in the juice, DO NOT MASH OT STIR the fruit like I did. The last quart ended up kind of pulpy.


That said, I also had enough left that I put it through a food mill, sweetened it, and got 6 pints of applesauce from it......virtually no waste after all that, though....


It took a little longer than I expected, but may not next time.


I still have about twice as much to juice yet (apples picked and waiting).


BTW - I had to really go over the apples I had, so mine were cored and cut up. I had heard that you do not have to cut up the fruit, but you will get more juice and fill up the juicer with more volume if it is cut up.


----------



## pelican (Oct 26, 2009)

If you want to get those apples steamed in a decent amount of time, I would recommend cutting them up. 

I've steamed "whole' soft fruit no problem, but as dense as an apple is, to penetrate the whole apple with steam would take a lot longer than to extract the juice from cut pieces.


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont know who said that. Its best to cut up all fruit for better extraction.


----------



## Fly*guy (Oct 26, 2009)

How do you know when you are done juicing the apples,(or any other fruit)?
I'm not sure that I left them in long enough







. ???

I did about 30 pounds of apples yesterday and got about 2 - 2 1/4 gallons of juice. I had 10# of fruit/ batch x 3 batches that would be about 2.6 qts/ batch (+/-)

Is the juice really concentrated? Do you add water to the recipes? or do you strickly follow the SG and acid levels to make a wine from these juices???

Sorry about the questions


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

Those #'s sound OK. I use about 3 gallons of steamed juice for 6 gallons. I add enough water and sugar so I get 1.085 as a starting gravity.


----------



## Fly*guy (Oct 26, 2009)

How's the body of the wine if you use 3 gal juice to make 6 gal wine?

Without my chart, I'd say that yields about a 9 -10 % ABV ???


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2009)

well of course you add water and sugar to boost it to 1.085. Body will not be tha same as a "big red". Of course you can add some tannin and "banana".


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't apple seeds contain cyonide? I would de-seed them.


----------



## Dean (Oct 27, 2009)

apple seeds contain anthocyanin, which is a compound of cyanide. It is rendered useless under high heat, and steaming it will take care of that. No worries there.


----------



## pizz65 (Apr 7, 2010)

what if i got an aluminum one in stead of stainless steel, will that be ok? why or why not?


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2010)

pizz65 said:


> what if i got an aluminum one in stead of stainless steel, will that be ok? why or why not?


I dont feel it hold up as good @ high heat for long periods of time. I also dont think it will be good with some of the acids in fruit. Also harder to clean than S/S.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 7, 2010)

tepe said:


> pizz65 said:
> 
> 
> > what if i got an aluminum one in stead of stainless steel, will that be ok? why or why not?
> ...



Ditto!
Aluminum will react with the acids in the fruit. SS is more durable and much easier to clean. This is one of those things you'll want to splurge on and get the good stuff.


----------



## pizz65 (Apr 11, 2010)

OK, got my SS juicer I am juicing strawberries as I am typing this... I am guessing I am done juicing when the juice stops running. Is this true?


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretty much. it flows fast in the begining. Plan on at least 1 hour


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 11, 2010)

Depending on the fruit and whether or not it was frozen when I started steaming, I steam for 60-90 minutes. Watch the water level in the steamer bottom so you don't ruin your new equipment.


----------



## MaineGal (Apr 17, 2010)

Smokegrub said:


> Depending on the fruit and whether or not it was frozen when I started steaming, I steam for 60-90 minutes. Watch the water level in the steamer bottom so you don't ruin your new equipment.



I always put a couple of marbles in the water pan.....As it boils you can hear a constant tap, tap, tap....After boiling for awhile, it will slow down and you will know that you need to add more water.

If you do boil dry, try the powdered "Bartender's Friend" cleaner......It will clean the pan up beautifully. But dont ask how I know that, ok?


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2010)

Now thats a neat IDEA. 
(BTW how do you know?)


----------



## MaineGal (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh......... I just know. 



You might say I have "experience", LOL


----------

